# Ohio State Beekeepers Fall Conference - Nov. 2nd -Featuring Phil Craft & Michael Bush



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

*Ohio State Beekeepers Fall Conference - Nov. 2nd -Featuring Phil Craft & Michael Bush*

*Ohio State Beekeepers Association*

*Annual Fall Conference*

*November 2nd, 2013 – Plain City, Ohio*

*Tolles Career Center – 7877 US Highway 42 S – Plain City OH 43064*


Speakers include Phil Craft, Michael Bush, Reed Johnson, Dan O Hanlon and more. Details are at http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/event/osba-fall-conference-2013/
Downloadable PDF http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Fall_2013.pdf


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Ohio State Beekeepers Fall Conference - Nov. 2nd -Featuring Phil Craft & Michael*

GO BUCKS!

Phil Craft is cool guy, like him alot. Phil spoke at the last 2 years club field days. He use to be Kentucky State Apiarist.

Whos Michael Bush? ;-)

Bean Town!


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ohio State Beekeepers Fall Conference - Nov. 2nd -Featuring Phil Craft & Michael*

You'll just have to come and see for your self who is is  You might even talk him into signing his book if you buy one:
http://www.bushfarms.com/xstar.htm


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ohio State Beekeepers Fall Conference - Nov. 2nd -Featuring Phil Craft & Michael*

We've had confirmation from many of the vendors we expect to have at the conference (still waiting on a few though). So far we have:
Apivar
Blue Sky Bee Supply
Brushy Mountain Bee Farm
Country Rubes’ Farm
Michael Bush
Propolis-ETC
Mann Lake LTD
Simpsons Bee Supply
Thompson Bee Supply

Many of them would be happy if you wanted to pre-order and pick up your order at the meeting to save on shipping!


----------



## ukewarrior (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Ohio State Beekeepers Fall Conference - Nov. 2nd -Featuring Phil Craft & Michael*

Is Honey Run Apiaries going to display as a vendor?


tarheit said:


> We've had confirmation from many of the vendors we expect to have at the conference (still waiting on a few though). So far we have:
> Apivar
> Blue Sky Bee Supply
> Brushy Mountain Bee Farm
> ...


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ohio State Beekeepers Fall Conference - Nov. 2nd -Featuring Phil Craft & Michael*

I'd love to attend as a vendor, but I'm already wearing too many hats at the meeting. I'm in charge of the convention, am responsible for receiving and bringing the equipment from the out of state vendors and am doing two of the talks. I will of course be there so if anyone wants to pre-order I can bring it to the meeting.

Update... We've had confirmation that Dadant is coming as well.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ohio State Beekeepers Fall Conference - Nov. 2nd -Featuring Phil Craft & Michael*

We've had another last minute vendor: Wicwas Press

Online registration is open for one more week. Lunch and the honey contest are only available with pre-registration, so register now.


----------

